# Fisch und Wein!



## Anglerboard-Team (22. September 2009)

werbung​​

*Le poisson avec du vin*

Aus der Vielfalt der Weine ist es oft nicht leicht, den passenden Wein zum jeweiligen Gericht auszuwählen. Man kann ihn fast überall, jedoch zu den unterschiedlichsten Konditionen finden. Saborondo bietet Ihnen nicht nur den passenden Wein, sondern vielmehr die perfekte Kombination aus Wein, Gewürzen und dem Rezept für ein Fischgericht.

Um den frisch gefangenen Fisch besonders schmackhaft zuzubereiten, finden Sie in unserem Shop hochwertige Gewürzkompositionen mit der jeweils dazu passenden Weinsorte. Welcher Wein passt Ihrer Meinung nach zu welchem Fischgericht? Welche Rezepte haben Sie vielleicht schon selbst ausprobiert? Verraten Sie uns Ihr Lieblingsgericht und welchen Wein Sie dazu empfehlen würden!

Lust auf Meer?

http://www.wein-saborondo.de/saboro...derfilet-im-garam-masala-sud-mit-mango-lassi/


----------

